

O'Reilly Android Apps Gaining Ground on iPhone - jsankey
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/12/android-rising-oreilly-android-apps-gaining-ground.html

======
CrazedGeek
Possibly related: [http://ctrloptcmd.com/archives/989/open-letter-to-oreilly-
yo...](http://ctrloptcmd.com/archives/989/open-letter-to-oreilly-your-iphone-
apps-suck/)

------
mechanical_fish
Anecdotally, I've observed that Android has a relatively high share of the
system administrator market. So this doesn't surprise me at all.

~~~
olefoo
yeah. I know three people who bought one the day it came out. What really
surprised me is that my sister (who runs a property management company) got
one.

------
jrockway
Looks like the Apple fanbois got to the comments section pretty quickly. I
think they are hearing for the first time that not everyone on Earth uses an
iPhone, and that this shocks and frightens them. (Next someone will mention
that Windows has a higher market share than OS X. How could that be!!)

~~~
ubernostrum
And yet... it's highly likely that there's a bias to the data here. The people
most likely to be interested in and seek out Android phones and Android apps
are also precisely the people most likely to be in O'Reilly's target market.
So while it may say something about Android adoption among geeks, it doesn't
provide any useful data one way or another about adoption among the general
population.

~~~
buster
so, you are saying that amongst the tech-savvy people android may become the
platform of choice. Good enough for me ;)

------
oldgregg
This could be a 1980's Mac vs PC redux. Closed vs open platform. We know how
that turned out. Android software/hardware is closing in fast. Who cares if
Apple has 1000x more apps if the ones you actually spend 99% of the time using
are on both platforms. At the moment background processes on the Android are
really advantageous, although I imagine that will change before long. A locked
down operating system is fighting against history. People will put up with
that shit on their music player but not on a mobile os. Apple is either going
to have to open up or they will be in for a slow burn.

~~~
josefresco
Not opening up has served Apple pretty well in the desktop world. They lost
the market share war clearly but won the profitability war. Which would you
rather be right now, Dell selling at razor thin margins or Apple who sells a
lot less but makes much more per sale.

